# 2 New Blessings



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

This whole idea of an online horse journal is a pretty cool idea. I might make one of those free websites and start one. Cause I have a ton of stories I could tell that are heart warming, sad, and some down right hilarious and i have a ton more to come. But I'll post on here to start with.
I am super excited, because my life just got blessed with two new horses. They aren't mine but their owner has taken me on to work with them, ride them, and show them. All for free, as long as I do barn chores for him, and make progress with the horses. I'm only 16 so as you could predict this is a HUGE deal for me. I've never owned my own horse, let alone worked with horses without my trainers by my side. So I'm excited to be able to have this new adventure, and to show people what I can do.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

Dang iPod! Good luck with everything


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks so much !


----------

